# Tim Thomas headed to...Suns?



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Definitely didn't expect that. I don't see how it helps us much since he's not a PF, but he does have some size. He is a shooter, but doesn't rebound well or play any defense. I won't be upset if it doesn't happen. On the bright side, he should fit the Suns system well offensively and might be able to jump start his free agency here.

http://www.nj.com/nets/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1141191937231260.xml&coll=1


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Definitely didn't expect that. * I don't see how it helps us much since he's not a PF*, but he does have some size. He is a shooter, but doesn't rebound well or play any defense. I won't be upset if it doesn't happen. On the bright side, he should fit the Suns system well offensively and might be able to jump start his free agency here.
> 
> http://www.nj.com/nets/ledger/index.ssf?/base/sports-0/1141191937231260.xml&coll=1


What and Diaw is a center? Marion is a power forward? Amare is a center? 

Honestly do you watch the Suns? 


I'm just joshing you  But I think you get the point...


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

tempe85 said:


> What and Diaw is a center? Marion is a power forward? Amare is a center?
> 
> Honestly do you watch the Suns?
> 
> ...


Marion is tough, Diaw is tough, Amare is tough. They are versatile. Tim Thomas is soft and cannot rebound the basketball, based on his past play. Ever seen Tim Thomas play? 

Hopefully he's changed, but I don't see why he'd change now after this many years.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I don't know. If he can help bring him on though.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Looks like Tim Thomas is joining us. 

Well, he does have 6-10 size which is considered BIG on our team. lol He may not even play all that much to be honest. It's a bit late for him to join right now... oh well, hopefully we are not that desperated to use him often. 

Or he may surprise us? His size and shooting ability is why he is on the team.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

i think it's a good pickup for the Suns


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

I'd rather have called up Fizer.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Thomas is pretty big (6'10'') for the Suns AND he can shoot. Great guy to help spread the floor with. I think this is an underrated signing


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> Thomas is pretty big (6'10'') for the Suns AND he can shoot. Great guy to help spread the floor with. I think this is an underrated signing


He's tall, but he plays no defense and rebounds like a guard. The Suns run pick and rolls. There's no way Thomas is going to set the kinds of picks needed to run that sort of offense. He simply plays soft.

I'm not saying it's a horrible signing. I'm saying I think Fizer could have filled our needs better right now. Fizer can shoot, but only mid-range. Same as Kurt Thomas, but not as consistent.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

maybe TT was acquired to replace KT


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> maybe TT was acquired to replace KT


Well, of course he was. But because it's a replacement move is exactly why Fizer fits better. Think of what Kurt gives you, what you lose by losing Kurt (toughness in the interior, rebounding, setting picks, hitting a midrange shot off the pick and roll) and then what Tim gives you (spot up shooting, height but not "big play"), and then what Fizer could have given you. Tim Thomas gives you skills that the Suns have plenty of, especially with James Jones. Fizer gives you someone that will body up on someone in the interior. The Suns right now have not one player other than Diaw who will be able to slow down an interior big man. Marion is a great defender, but can still be taken advantage of down low. Pat Burke, no...just no.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Well, other Suns forums suggested Karl Malone and since I did like Malone, I am not opposed to that. I don't think it's possible anymore though. lol

Well, that's just hope Nash can turn TT into Gold.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

jibikao said:


> Well, other Suns forums suggested Karl Malone and since I did like Malone, I am not opposed to that. I don't think it's possible anymore though. lol
> 
> Well, that's just hope Nash can turn TT into Gold.


Agreed on the last part.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

> Well, that's just hope Nash can turn TT into Gold.


maybe... :smile:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

a guy goes to sleep (I couldn't sleep last night) to wake up to Jackson's release and how we're gonna sign Thomas. Geez. I'm never going to sleep again. Ok, I'm lying but weird things are happening.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Low risk/high reward situation.

You throw in a lineup of Marion/Diaw/Thomas/Bell/Nash and you have 5 fregging guys who can knock down shots. 

Rebounds may hurt until Amare and KT get back BUT we are rebounding much better then last year which means we can afford to slide a little.

When you consider our bench of: House, Barbosa, Junior, that is 8 players who can knock down a 3. Make that 9 when Amare gets back.

The Suns are changing the way basketball is played.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

i think the Suns are the best in the West and have a great chance of coming out of the west especially if Duncan's PF keeps up in the playoffs.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

this is just great.....when are you guys gonna lose a damn game!!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse: 


:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

damn man it seems as if you guys havent lost in the last couple months hahahah


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

